# Recently Happened Tense



## ivanjon8

I already know how to speak Tagalog; however I never went to school in the Philippines and I want to learn proper Tagalog.

So I have a small question about the "recently happened" tense in Tagalog, words like kabibili, kakakain..

For mag- verbs, like magluto...
How would I properly conjugate it? I usually would hear/use kaluluto.. however, I'll look at grammar books & I'll see it written as: kapapagluto/kapagluluto... So I was just wondering if "kapapagluto/kapagluluto" is more proper, or if it is even correct.

And while we're on the subject, how about mang- verbs like mangyari?
Iis kapapangyari/kapangyayari correct or is it even used?
Thank you ^_^


----------



## niernier

For other verbs we say "katatapos lang" + verb. Katatapos lang means "have just finished". 

I have not yet heard of kapapagluto but kapagluluto seems to mean "when cooking". 

To form the recently happened tense for a mang verb such as mangyari, you can say "katatapos lang mangyari"


----------



## autumnsoliloquy

'Kapapagluto' is fine. I think it might be the 'correct' word to use. However, most people just say 'Kakaluto ko lang eh' or 'katatapos ko lang magluto' (mostly out of laziness to pronounce two 'pa' in the same word consecutively).

'Kapapangyari' is also correct, just less colloquial? Usually people would just say like niernier 'katatapos lang (mangyari)" or 'nangyari lang yun (*kanina*)' (it *just recently* happened)


----------



## rockjon

Couldn't you also use kamakailan as well to indicate a recent event or something that recently happened or is use of that word already considered to be malalim nowadays? 

Ex: nagluto ako ng adobo kamakailan.  I recently cooked adobo.  

Or would it be more preferable to say kaluluto/kakaluto ko lang ng adobo?


----------



## niernier

rockjon said:


> Couldn't you also use kamakailan as well to  indicate a recent event or something that recently happened or is use of  that word already considered to be malalim nowadays?
> 
> Ex: nagluto ako ng adobo kamakailan.  I recently cooked adobo.
> 
> Or would it be more preferable to say kaluluto/kakaluto ko lang ng adobo?


 
I prefer to say kaluluto/ kakaluto. Grammar books say that to form the recently happened  tense, use ka+reduplicated first syllable+root word so it's kaluluto. It seems that some would say kaka+root, thus  kakaluto is formed. I believe the latter is from a dialect.

kamakailan is only used to indicate a recent event which took place a few days earlier. Here, we are talking about an action which took place a few seconds, minutes or hours ago in which case, you can use kanikanina lang or kanina to indicate that the action took place just now.

Compare:

Kamakailan lang nangyari yung sunog. -> the event took place the other day or perhaps a week ago but not longer than a month

and

Kanina lang nangyari yung sunog. -> the event happened just now. It could have happened this early morning or just a few minutes ago


----------



## DotterKat

I agree that the verbs *kaluluto* and _*kakaluto *_both refer to the recent past while the adverb (as used in your sentence) _*kamakailan*_ modifies the verb _*nagluto*_ forming the idea of a relatively more distant past occurrence.


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

Manila Tagalog shortens words so kaluluto is heard more in Manila.  Kapagluluto is heard more in the Tagalog-speaking provinces.  Manila Tagalog also repeats the first syllable of similar type words instead of repeating the second syllable: kaluluto = kakaluto; nakaiinis = nakakainis; kaaalis = kakaalis.


----------

